# disassemble and american classic top?



## mywoodshopca (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, pressed in the centerband on the top and noticed it wasnt looking right, looks a bit OOR, even though all the other sections fit fine .. Any way to take these apart and NOT ruin the CB so I can redo the top?

Thanks!

EDIT.. found out the easiest way to do it was rip it off  with and toss the old one.. :frown:


----------



## scotti158 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Try This*

Take the clip and end cap off, then mount the top blank back on the lathe and carefully turn off all the wood  behind the CB, you can then press the CB towards the the top or drill a hole in a scrap piece of wood the size of the tube and tap the tube through the hole, dislodging the CB.


----------

